

Ask HN: How would you raise $200 in 3 days? - gremlinsinc

I&#x27;ve been in transition for 4months with zero income,  not for lack of trying. I&#x27;m a junior Dev though and everyone wants mid to senior level.<p>i have $4 to my name,  but need just a little to tide me over for two weeks.  I&#x27;m going into a top 15 accelerator this week and should get some funds from that,  any suggestions?  i tried a teespring campaign teespring.com&#x2F;geekyhusband but no sales.
======
ISeemToBeAVerb
Sell something you own. Offer a service to a neighbor. Tutor someone. Pan
Handle. Busk.

------
Huhty
Ask your mom. It's 200 dollars, not 200k.

~~~
gremlinsinc
yeah - no family to ask, on my own. I tried tutoring, wordpress installs,
posted ads all over facebook and craigslist no bites - it sucks when you know
you can code, but are missing something when it comes to getting that first
job, least I have my startup, I may have to go to panhandling soon, but at the
end of the summer could get 500k or more in funding, and that would go a long
way towards growing the company, and my career.

